# Sub-Standard Shea Butter from Agbanga Karite



## Huminbird

A couple of months ago I ordered 25lbs of shea butter from Agbanga Karite and I am very disappointed when I went to open it. It is a bit rancid smelling and it is also very very gritty. I thought, with the prices they charge and their history of high quality that when I sent them an email about it they would offer to maybe give me a future discount or replace it or something. Nope, they will look into it they say but nothing else. They pretty much denied that there could be an issue.

This really bothers me. Has anyone else gotten bad shea butter from them? What would you do if this happened to you? 

I have used some in my soap and it turns out okay in there but I can't make my whipped shea butter nor my lotion sticks with it because of the poor quality.


----------



## hsmomof4

From the time that you ordered it to the time that you complained, how long? I have never ordered from them, but if there is a long gap between when you got the shea and when you told them there was a problem, that could be part of their issue.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

I get my shea in drums, but I also order shea that I keep in the fridge, for lotions, body butters etc...If your just soaping it, than use colombus foods...once in awhile his shea will be nice enough for leave in products, but most of the time (IN MY OPINION  it is grainy (which doesn't even show up in soap). I mostly buy my shea for leave in products from NDA or from coops. Vicki


----------



## Tallabred

Drums? How do you get it out of the drum? How do you melt it?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

They come in totes and drums, then are sold in smaller batches to everyone else. I get mine from the Houston Ship Channel in blue drums, from an importer...his company makes whipped shea and another shea balm product. A heat strip easily keeps it liquid, in fact all summer I don't even have to run the heat strip for it to be liquid in the heat here...especially in my husbands unairconditioned shop. V


----------



## Huminbird

I like that it is unrefined and also fair trade. Thats why I keep spending more money than I should to buy from them. 

I only had the shea butter for about a month before I sent them the email. I usually start making up lots of whipped shea butters this time of year but have to order more if I want to do that. Bah. 

So, besides columbus foods, who is a good co that carries it? Their shipping to WA state about doubles the cost of anything I buy there.


----------



## Tallabred

Hmm, I wonder what shipping would be to Tallahassee?


----------

